# I have returned



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Howdy, all.  Tiny1 back from a bout with bad luck/health.  Been a few years coming, but I am much better now.
About 6 years ago, my wife's car caught fire from a defective Cruise Control part, and it burned down my house.  We rebuilt the house, and my wife got sick, and had to have a kidney removed.    Then, my boss had a stroke, and since we are the same age, it caused me to quit smoking cigarettes.  Accordingly, I gained about 50 lbs.  This threw my blood pressure into a tizzy, and caused me to have TIPs.(Mini Strokes)
So, my dilemma being my love for BBQ, and my need to lose weight, wholesale.  I have been working real hard to discover ways to make low carb fare, on my grills.  I've made some successful strides, in that regard, but am always looking for more ways to enjoy my favorites, and stay low carb compliant.
Anyway, that is my Soap Box.  Glad to be back.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 11, 2019)

thanks for the update.  welcome back


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanx, loads.  Glad to be doing what I love, again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome back to the site, hopefully the string of bad luck is behind you. 

Chris


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks amigo.  Well, I've lost 55 lbs.  Doctor took me off BP Meds.  Blood Sugar is within spec.  Cholesterol at 160.  Feel great.  Maybe I AM on the back side of my luck issues.  I hope so, anyway.
If I could just perfect this Low Carb approach to Q.  Working on it daily.
I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2019)

Wow---Welcome Back---You've been through a lot !!
All I can say is I wouldn't know a Carb if it bit me on the Butt.
I control my weight the best I can strictly with Portion control.

Bear


----------



## radioguy (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome back Tiny.  Good news on getting off the cancer sticks.  I quit a little  over a year ago after 40years smoking.  Like you I then began having health issues.  Gained like 40 pounds and slowly coming back to normal. 

RG


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow---Welcome Back---You've been through a lot !!
> All I can say is I wouldn't know a Carb if it bit me on the Butt.
> I control my weight the best I can strictly with Portion control.
> 
> Bear


Well, I have heard that God will not try us with more than we can bear, so I guess He knew when to stop.  Hopefully smooth sailing for a while.
Carbs, where BBQ is concerned, is derived from SUGARS, including honey, molasses, etc.
I have found that Erythritol caramelizes, and tastes almost identical to sugar.
Swerve is a brand that produces 3 varieties.  Granulated, resembles white sugar.  Brown, is a great substitute for light brown sugar.  And Confectioners, which I seldom use.
As you know, sugar gives us bark and shine.  Until recently, my ribs were dull looking, but tasty.  Now, if I can perfect a low carb BBQ sauce, I'll have that whooped.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome back and good luck with your recovery.


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

radioguy said:


> Welcome back Tiny.  Good news on getting off the cancer sticks.  I quit a little  over a year ago after 40years smoking.  Like you I then began having health issues.  Gained like 40 pounds and slowly coming back to normal.
> 
> RG


Thank you.  Glad to be off them, too.  Breathing 200% better.  At my age, Oxygen is a definite plus.


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Welcome back and good luck with your recovery.


'preciate it.  My "recovery" is contingent on the BBQ I consume.  If I can eat stellar Q, and lose weight, it's a win/win.


----------



## dacfan (Mar 11, 2019)

tiny1 said:


> Howdy, all.  Tiny1 back from a bout with bad luck/health.  Been a few years coming, but I am much better now.
> About 6 years ago, my wife's car caught fire from a defective Cruise Control part, and it burned down my house.  We rebuilt the house, and my wife got sick, and had to have a kidney removed.    Then, my boss had a stroke, and since we are the same age, it caused me to quit smoking cigarettes.  Accordingly, I gained about 50 lbs.  This threw my blood pressure into a tizzy, and caused me to have TIPs.(Mini Strokes)
> So, my dilemma being my love for BBQ, and my need to lose weight, wholesale.  I have been working real hard to discover ways to make low carb fare, on my grills.  I've made some successful strides, in that regard, but am always looking for more ways to enjoy my favorites, and stay low carb compliant.
> Anyway, that is my Soap Box.  Glad to be back.



Glad to hear your doing well, I am also on low carb diet ( dirty keto), and I've lost 80lbs so far and I am happy to say I have reversed my diabetes. Ive found that salt, pepper and garlic are all you need on beef as seasoning.  For pork and chicken i highly recommend Alabama white sauce, its low carb friendly and delicious.


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

dacfan said:


> Glad to hear your doing well, I am also on low carb diet ( dirty keto), and I've lost 80lbs so far and I am happy to say I have reversed my diabetes. Ive found that salt, pepper and garlic are all you need on beef as seasoning.  For pork and chicken i highly recommend Alabama white sauce, its low carb friendly and delicious.


I do White sauce on Chicken.  GHughes makes a 2 net gram sauce (2 tbsp.).  Guy Fieri has a similar line of sauces.Leaves a dull finish.  I make a Sugar Free Teriyaki that shines, and is delicious.  NC Sauces are vinegar based and often are low carb.  I use them whenever I can.  My next endeavor is to make Low Carb Sauce that can be a good Rib Sauce.  THAT is the only thing I need conventional style sauce for.
But, I am with you on Beef.  Less is more.
Congratulations on your weight loss.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome back.  Happy smoking...  :)


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome back.  Happy smoking...  :)


Thanx, JC.  Good to be back.


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome Back and Very Sorry to hear about all that has happened to you and your Wife.
I recently had to have surgery (to repair 2 previous surgeries) which required loosing weight.
I lost 60 lbs. You don't have to give up all the things you like, moderation and portion control.
Eat healthy, every once in a while when you get a hankering for some good Q, twist off and eat it, then go back to healthy eating. But cut bac on those sugars its not hard !!

Gary


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 12, 2019)

gary s said:


> Welcome Back and Very Sorry to hear about all that has happened to you and your Wife.
> I recently had to have surgery (to repair 2 previous surgeries) which required loosing weight.
> I lost 60 lbs. You don't have to give up all the things you like, moderation and portion control.
> Eat healthy, every once in a while when you get a hankering for some good Q, twist off and eat it, then go back to healthy eating. But cut bac on those sugars its not hard !!
> ...


Thanks for your concern.  What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, I'd say.
On my diet, meat isn't a detriment.  SAUCE is the killer.  So, I am constantly trying new ways to develop flavor in my proteins, without adding excess carbs.  The sugars are easy, it's the onions, tomatoes and other starches that inhibit my Q identity.  However, soon, I'll be at my target weight, and I'll be able to have the grains, and fruits that I must do without, for now.  And, if I start gaining weight, I just revert back to Keto Dieting, and take it back off, quickly. 
It is a lifestyle change, more than a diet.  Higher protein, lower simple carbs, and a healthy level of Complex carbs, and natural saturated fats.  Those fats are instrumental in your brain health, as you enter your Autumn years.
The true benefits of this way of eating are the lowered Blood Pressure, lowered cholesterol, and energy.  Loads of energy, due to the fact  that you are burning fat, which we all seem to enjoy an abundance, instead of sugar.
Again, my thanks for your kind response.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 12, 2019)

Welcome Back!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes, welcome back!


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 14, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Welcome Back!


Thanks, Sarge, and Thanks so much for your service.


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 14, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Yes, welcome back!


Appreciated, Yankee.  Good to be here.


----------

